# Denver cops delete citizen's footage of them beating man



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denver cops were caught on camera repeatedly punching a man in the face, causing his head to bounce off the pavement, before tripping his pregnant wife who was pleading with them to stop, causing her to flat on her face.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nothing is ever deleted. It just says its not there and starts writing over it as it needs space to write new files.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

This is why I did not automatically assume Micheal Brown was in the wrong, and Officer Wilson did the right thing. I later, after hearing all the news reports, concluded in my mind, that in fact Officer Wilson was indeed within his rights to defend himself and shoot Brown. But, they are surely out of hand police out there, who feel they are above the law. So, all I am saying next time there is another shooting by the police we should not assume who is guilty or innocent.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe this is Planned Parenthood's new birth control program. I always heard drugs will make you punchy. All kidding aside, This appears over the top. Keep in mind that we did not see what transpired prior to the start of the video although it is hard to imagine something exculpatory.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sounds like a cover up. Also sounds familiar.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

IDK but I watched the video of the cop hitting the suspect 6 times and slamming his head into the pavement.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

No, I am not in law enforcement, never was. But they were three of them, and they had him on the ground. I can think of no justifiable reason to continue beating him in the face and onto the pavement, nor shoving the woman to the ground. If they were afraid the woman had a weapon, then shoving her to the ground would not have prevented her from using it. These cops need to be disciplined, and even perhaps lose their jobs.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> No, I am not in law enforcement, never was. But they were three of them, and they had him on the ground. I can think of no justifiable reason to continue beating him in the face and onto the pavement, nor shoving the woman to the ground. If they were afraid the woman had a weapon, then shoving her to the ground would not have prevented her from using it. These cops need to be disciplined, and even perhaps lose their jobs.


Perhaps? I think they belong in jail for assault. The fact that they tried to suppress evidence confirms it. This is just more reason for body cameras all the time.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You are right, I should not have used the word "perhaps", but it's the only big word I know how to spell.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cops are nice. Yall get a grip.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> You are right, I should not have used the word "perhaps", but it's the only big word I know how to spell.


Hey! It gave me the excuse to say what I felt! LOL


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

And, you got to use your Big Word! Doesn't get much better'n that!

On the same hand, some pigs beating on a pregnant woman is cause for a public execution.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> No, I am not in law enforcement, never was. But they were three of them, and they had him on the ground. I can think of no justifiable reason to continue beating him in the face and onto the pavement, nor shoving the woman to the ground. If they were afraid the woman had a weapon, then shoving her to the ground would not have prevented her from using it. These cops need to be disciplined, and even perhaps lose their jobs.


It's called "Mob Mentality". Even cops get it. Unfortunately, they're the ones who are supposed to be protecting us.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Cops are nice. Yall get a grip.


99.9% of cops are nice people its the 00.1% that scare the crap out of me because you never know where or who they are.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

All three officers are guilty... I would say Attempted murder..Nobody in his right mind punches full force closed fist somebody in the head when it is against the ground and is NOT trying to HARM them seriously. 

They need to be fired TODAY


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I guess we're still in a rush to judgement mode.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I thought the movie got erased? Where is the detailed info coming from?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I would be interested in any follow up on this story.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I thought the movie got erased? Where is the detailed info coming from?


the video auto loaded to a web server...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is what I would call direct evidence. Do you think the video was altered, making it appear as if the cop's fist punched the guy in the face several times?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

After watching this twice...

So the suspect had a sock in his mouth and the cop had hold of the end of it....

there were three officers..all they need to do is handcuff him and wait..he can not swallow the sock... 

there is no need...ZERO need...nada, zilch to SMASH the guys head against the concrete...

AND they are trying to remove something from a body cavity!!!!! NO NOPE NEVER

I would send the FBI to their homes at 3:15 am and drag them out of bed and handcuff them and prep walk them in their underwear past a line of press people...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Let me be open here... Michael Brown and Trayvon Martin cases were legitimate and justified. This case - they would never use this video as a HOW TO in police training


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Man if this gets the hispanics going and they join the national sweeps going on from missouri thinks could heat up.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Danm said:


> Man if this gets the hispanics going and they join the national sweeps going on from missouri thinks could heat up.


Hush! Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Danm said:


> Man if this gets the hispanics going and they join the national sweeps going on from missouri thinks could heat up.


 You forgot the Muslims.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> You forgot the Muslims.


and the muslims


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Danm said:


> Man if this gets the hispanics going and they join the national sweeps going on from missouri thinks could heat up.


The Hispanics are not going to go crazy over this. They have bigger issues than 3 rogue cops.

If you want to worry about something worry about the whites deciding they've had enough.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

What exactly is going on? I watch one of the c'what's hot in viral videos' and I keep seeing videos of cops punching, kicking, and kneeing people who don't appear to be fighting back. Then when network news runs, it's always showing some dumb schmuck robbing a convenience store. No sign or mention of cops being busted for assault & battery.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Diver said:


> The Hispanics are not going to go crazy over this. They have bigger issues than 3 rogue cops.
> 
> If you want to worry about something worry about the whites deciding they've had enough.


I dont worry about that most have been sofened and and gentely rocked to sleep by 500 channels of cable the newest fad and all the decadence society has to keep peoples attention off reality. most people i know dont even watch the news read a newspaper there to negetive.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Danm said:


> I dont worry about that most have been sofened and and gentely rocked to sleep by 500 channels of cable the newest fad and all the decadence society has to keep peoples attention off reality. most people i know dont even watch the news read a newspaper there to negetive.


I bet the cops in Ferguson thought everything was under control too. I wouldn't assume that whites are complacent about the current state of affairs.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Diver said:


> I bet the cops in Ferguson thought everything was under control too. I wouldn't assume that whites are complacent about the current state of affairs.


yes a few are awake and many are not but the world has become very PC and very liberal look at the protest around the world there are as many whites with the protestors as there are blacks, honestly i dont believe that with the state of the country and where sympathys lie that the whites who have the will to stand up would have a very good chance in all out hostilities


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Danm said:


> yes a few are awake and many are not but the world has become very PC and very liberal look at the protest around the world there are as many whites with the protestors as there are blacks, honestly i dont believe that with the state of the country and where sympathys lie that the whites who have the will to stand up would have a very good chance in all out hostilities


I think you may be misinterpreting my suggestion as being about race. What I am suggesting is when whites decide the system needs a shakeup, you're not going to be facing just a few protestors. If we keep reducing freedom in this country, the result will not be pretty.

Ferguson is not the only town where the police have lost the trust of the population.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Diver said:


> I think you may be misinterpreting my suggestion as being about race. What I am suggesting is when whites decide the system needs a shakeup, you're not going to be facing just a few protestors. If we keep reducing freedom in this country, the result will not be pretty.
> 
> Ferguson is not the only town where the police have lost the trust of the population.


I think you are correct i did misinterpret and you are correct I think its coming soon also


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Some of the college boys told me they got pulled over. They look so square and handsome.
The cops asked if they had any guns and the boys said "no" - the cops answered "well you've seen the tv, you know what happens if we find any"

That was pretty offensive. Some of these cops on a "free totalitarian executioner" agenda are no better than the wild trash they act like. 
Why are they really doing it? Who knows ~
They have probably been promised virgins once americans are gone.....


----------

